# Zorba the Greek



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I went and wished I hadn't bothered.. never been so bored in all my life if the choir had not been so good I would have got up and left half way through the first half


----------



## Horus (Sep 17, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I went and wished I hadn't bothered.. never been so bored in all my life if the choir had not been so good I would have got up and left half way through the first half


Well hey it was a night out I can't remember the last time I had one err actually I can just fleeting memories, it was the last time I drank alcohol and involves a random ladies handbag... but I can't mention the rest or I will get an infraction 

Night out with Horus anyone, ladies??


----------

